# Low-Moderate Light Plants



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Do all Low to moderate light plants get their nutrients from the water column? Or do some get their nutrients from the substrate. If so can someone tell me which plants get their nutrients from where?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is something I just read in another thread. These are all low-light water column feeders



Bombalurina said:


> *java fern, anachris, java moss, ambulia, cabomba, ludwigia, hornwort, anubias, wisteria, pennywort, bacopa, some crypts, vals...there's heaps of options....*quote]


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

excellent thank you


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

no problem. I am not sure what root feeder plants are out there. Hopefully someone else will come through and help us out.

I have compact sword, anacharis, anubias, moneywort and water wysteria in my tank. I have always used seachem flourish liquid and my plants seem to like it. I just upgraded my lights too so hopefully everything will finally fill out and not look so sparse.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

that kind of substrate do you have?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

*java fern (mostly from water), anachris (water), java moss (water), ambulia (?), cabomba (water), ludwigia (water), hornwort (water), anubias (roots), wisteria (water/roots), pennywort (root I believe), bacopa (water), some crypts (root), vals (roots)...there's heaps of options*

If the plant is considered a "stem plant" it feeds through water column as far as I understand. You can always stick some root tabs for the root feeders. If your tank isn't extremely big, and your plants aren't extremely demanding, root tabs should be just fine. If you see yourself trying out foreground plants a fine substrate would help (like sand or fine gravel).


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> *java fern (mostly from water), anachris (water), java moss (water), ambulia (?), cabomba (water), ludwigia (water), hornwort (water), anubias (roots), wisteria (water/roots), pennywort (root I believe), bacopa (water), some crypts (root), vals (roots)...there's heaps of options*
> 
> If the plant is considered a "stem plant" it feeds through water column as far as I understand. You can always stick some root tabs for the root feeders. If your tank isn't extremely big, and your plants aren't extremely demanding, root tabs should be just fine. If you see yourself trying out foreground plants a fine substrate would help (like sand or fine gravel).


Thank you. I do intend to have mostly stem plants but I would like some foreground plants. I was hoping to use sand as my substrate. I will be setting up either a 15 or 20 gallon long. This will be my first planted tank and my first tank larger than 5 gallons. If necessary I will have soil with a sand cap but it would be great to just to choose plants that won't require soil. That is what I would prefer to do.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

how exciting =] I wish you good luck! I wouldn't worry too much about the soil, especially if the majority of your plants will be stem plants. Root tabs work wonders and you can get the "homemade" types which are much cheaper than store ones and (in my experience) as effective.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Jexx said:


> that kind of substrate do you have?


black betta sand


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Water sprite is a good moderate light plant, Having a poor root system it derives nutrient mainly from the water, thus a good purifier of the water. This feature is excellent in keeping the aquarium water pure. and it is easy to grow and you can use it's clippings to plant to have more here is a pic of it

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=822


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

Stone said:


> Water sprite is a good moderate light plant, Having a poor root system it derives nutrient mainly from the water, thus a good purifier of the water. This feature is excellent in keeping the aquarium water pure. and it is easy to grow and you can use it's clippings to plant to have more here is a pic of it
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/detailed_image.cfm?pCatId=822


Is it easy to maintain? I really like the look of it! what size is it?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

really easy to maintain right now mine are around 8 inches tall, they grow fairly fast and you will have cuttings in no time we broke some off planting it and planted what broke off and it is growing as well


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

that sounds fantastic! I will add it to my list.


----------

